# My current stage of DR/DP



## Rahkashu (Apr 2, 2014)

I still feel like I'm in a dream, but it's much worse than 8 months ago when I started. I have flashbacks from previous dreams and wonder if I'm still dreaming when I wake up. I have very foggy thoughts and my memory has gone to shit. Whenever I get a good thought, I forget about how i felt an hour later and start worrying about reality and my mental health. I feel like I have extreme over compulsive thoughts along with my DP/DR. For example, since I fear severe mental illnesses such as schizophrenia and psychosis, I will constantly obsess about whether I'm sane or not. I will try and make myself feel better by thinking(its hard to do this since my brain is really fogged up and slow because of DP). I tell myself that "I'm not mentally insane, mentally insane people believe their crazy thoughts and act upon them". But then i get an intrusive thought about the possibility of me actually doing that like killing a loved one or something. This really disturbs me and I begin to experience severe anxiety. One time I went to the movies with some friends and the sounds from the movie were so loud, along with my anxiety, it caused me to have the worst panic attack of my life. Everything went blurry, I felt insane pressure in my chest and head and felt as though I was about to faint. Another thing I worry about includes how I may possibly never feel even the slightest bit better. Whenever I feel good, I start worrying about how I'll forget about feeling "okay" and continue to obsess. This causes me to never have a moment of peace.

Anyways, the main reason I made this thread is to find something out. I don't want to look it up online because im afraid of what i may find. I need to know if what everyone on this site has been telling me is true. Can someone with a mental illness such as psychosis really not recognize their problem? If I have it, I definitely worry about it at all times.


----------



## Rahkashu (Apr 2, 2014)

> teh345" data-cid="339247" data-time="1406230929">
> 
> Hey man, sorry to hear your having a bad time of it.
> 
> Most of the stuff you mention here is pretty typical/common of/in people with DP. You don't have anything to worry about as far as developing schizophrenia/psychosis etc. .


Wow man, thanks. I couldn't start to do anything today until I got reassurance from someone like you. I hope you realize how much you've helped me with just that sentence of hope. Thank you.


----------

